# Karscher discounts at Amazon



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Amazon Link


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Cheers ours has gone pop :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

Ive been looking at this

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7402010/Trail/searchtext>KARCHER.htm

£60 for 1.6kw motor and 330 litres per hour is not to be sniffed at surely ?


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

Try these dudes they look good too.
http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...Washers&sub=Kärcher-Domestic-Pressure-Washers


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

Fred108 said:


> Try these dudes they look good too.
> http://www.cleanstore.co.uk/product...Washers&sub=Kärcher-Domestic-Pressure-Washers


You sure they are not refurbs?


----------



## Fred108 (Apr 25, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> You sure they are not refurbs?


Just phoned them, no they are brand new,warranty and everything
:thumb:


----------



## unimaginative (Jan 4, 2008)

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/131396

£60, 1.8kW, 360L/Hr, 10m Hose with Reel


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

anybody know anything about the ebuyer one ?

bit reluctant to stump up £60 when ive no idea who its made by.


----------



## unimaginative (Jan 4, 2008)

MrLOL said:


> anybody know anything about the ebuyer one ?


I wrote up a Brief Review of it shortly after I bought it.

It's not any 'name brand' and is made in China. I've had it just over a month now and it's doing exactly what I want from it - foaming the car and cleaning the patio&path.

Something that I should add to that review - I've played with the foam lance settings a bit more now, and can actually get the 'shaving foam' consistency that is shown in many other reviews, although I normally make the foam a little more watery to improve the cleaning power.


----------



## 3dr (Mar 1, 2008)

rob3rto said:


> You sure they are not refurbs?


got mine from these, very good service.


----------

